# Introduction Baron Camilo of Fulwood



## Baron Camilo of Fulwood (Feb 27, 2021)

Hello


----------



## Winter (Feb 27, 2021)

Welcome to the site, unfortunately I believe most of us in the United States only recognize the GLLP/GLRP and not GLUP.  But there are members here from many places so that may not be case for everyone here.


----------



## Glen Cook (Feb 27, 2021)

Winter said:


> Welcome to the site, unfortunately I believe most of us in the United States only recognize the GLLP/GLRP and not GLUP.  But there are members here from many places so that may not be case for everyone here.


Correct


----------



## Baron Camilo of Fulwood (Feb 28, 2021)

Thank you.


----------



## Glen Cook (Feb 28, 2021)

There are members of various obediences in the list.


----------



## Baron Camilo of Fulwood (Feb 28, 2021)

Have a blessed day!


----------



## Glen Cook (Feb 28, 2021)

Baron Camilo of Fulwood said:


> Maybe you should do a court search and find if there is any true to the statement of the newspaper. I don’t believe I owe you any explain accept that I have never been charged with a crime and certainly never had any criminal case against me. If you enjoy embarrassing people, that is your call, but I don’t believe that to be moral nor decent. I would remind the brother that spread lies is as equal as creating them.


So, that would be a yes. Though we are not masonic brothers, I have edited my post.


----------



## Baron Camilo of Fulwood (Feb 28, 2021)

A man is always judge by his words!


----------



## Resolutation (Mar 3, 2021)

Welcome to the forum !Nice to meet you!


----------



## Carlos Lopez Hernandez (Mar 26, 2021)

Hello, I would like to introduce myself, a young, outgoing, spiritual minded soul, Great to meet everyone and have abless daay !


----------

